# Reading > Write a Book Review >  All Quiet On The Western Front by Erich Maria Remarque

## Scheherazade

* All Quiet On The Western Front by Erich Maria Remarque*

I had read this book for the first time about 25 years ago after watching a black and white movie based on it on TV. Even though I had really liked the movie, the book was a little boring and too philosophical to my pre-teen self. As it often happens, now that I feel "older" _and_ "wiser", I decided to read it again to see how I would feel about it. 

_All Quiet On The Western Front_ is the story of a group of young men/boys who join the German army during the First World War. Even though they are very proud and willing initially, as the war progresses, they witness the horrors of the war (and human nature) and begin to question their place in the war (and the war's place in their lives). Their number dwindles rapidly along with their faith in their cause. The narrator of the book, Paul B&#228;umer, relates the events he witnesses with great sincerity and naivety, which is very touching.

_All Quiet On The Western Front_ might be one of the first literary works which show the evils of the war and question its justification. When the Nazis came to power in 1933, they burned the copies of Eric Maria Remarque's All Quiet on the Western Front because 'it was a betrayal of the German front-line soldier.' Patriotism and heroism itself did not seem enough in itself anymore, somehow... Probably because a great deal would be required to justify the loss of so many young lives. A quote from the book:


> Summer of 1918--Never was life in the line more bitter and more full of horror than in the hours of the bombardment, when he blanched faces lie in the dirt, and the hands clutch at the one thought: No! No! Not now! Not now at the last moment! 
> 
> Summer of 1918--Breath of hope that sweeps over the scorched fields, raging fever of impatience, of disappointment, of the most agonizing terror of death, insensate question: Why? Why do they not make an end? And why do these rumours of an end fly about?


This is a sad story, told beautifully and quietly, without any forced attempts to make it even more tragic and heart-wrenching. I think Remarque knew that Paul B&#228;umer's story (and of thousands of young men like him) did not need his further assistance to make it grimmer than it already is.

*9/10 KitKats!*

----------


## Niamh

I saw that movie about eight or nine years ago and keep meaning to read the book. It was wonderful!

----------


## Virgil

It's a great work. So real.  So understanding of youth and war. 10/10

----------


## Alexei

It's a great book. I really liked it. I particularly like the ending. It's remarkable.

----------


## SleepyWitch

> I think Remarque knew that Paul Bäumer's story (and of thousands of young men like him) did not need his further assistance to make it grimmer than it already is.
> 
> *9/10 KitKats!*


I read it as a teen and got the same impression.
grrrr, your review makes me want to re-read it but the book is at my parents', so I'll have to wait.

----------


## Nossa

With all these great reviews, I think I'm gonna look for the book everywhere and buy it  :Biggrin:

----------


## Remarkable

I read this book when I was about 12,I think.It was some time after I had read "The Arch of Triumph" so I was very much impressed from Remarque.I find him a remarkably good writer,although not one of the greatest.Also,I find this book his best work since it contains so much philosophy,considerations about life and love for mankind.I remember this one monologue of Paul when he half intentionally,half accidentally killed an enemy soldier and it was an absolute beauty.It still makes me cry...

----------


## Erichtho

I've read this book years ago as a part of my school's curriculum around the age of twelve - I cannot say that I liked it too much, but it might have been too early to fully appreciate it in its literary value. Thus I cannot say that it left an impression on me that would make me wish to read it again. I haven't read any other work by him even though I've meant to read at least _The Spark of Light_ for a long time.

----------


## mortalterror

I liked this book and thought it was a better study of war than War and Peace.

----------


## Wilde woman

I read this recently because my students were reading it in their English classes and needed help with papers. I usually hate war novels, and though I didn't completely warm to this one, there were moments that touched me and others that made me laugh. I can't say I was as emotionally engaged in this book as I've been in others; however, I did sympathize with Paul, esp. on his brief stint home during his leave. 

The strongest impression it left on me was its incredibly distinct German aura.  :Nod:

----------


## Il Dante

I read this book a year ago. I have to say, it was not a pleasant experience. Nevertheless, after having read it and thinking about it, reflecting on it... the magnificence of this work unfolded. It's a magnificent plea, protesting against dehumanization and war and exposing the stupidity of jingoism. 

"He fell in October of 1918, on a day that was so quiet and so still on the whole front that the dispatch confined itself to the single sentence, 'All quiet on the western front.' He fell forward and lay upon the earth as if sleeping. Turning him over, one saw that he could not have suffered long. On his face was an expression of calm, as though he was almost glad the end had come."

----------

